# Prayer against Hurricane Irene



## xcuzememiss (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm calling all my ladies to join me in prayer. In the name of Jesus hurricane Irene will die down and minimal to no destruction will happen. Amen! Short and sweet! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 23, 2011)

I sent up a prayer!!

Irene is my middle name.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2011)

I just spoke to my daughter and so far 'prayers' of the Saints have pushed the storm system back towards the ocean.   The last time we checked it was a catagory 2...  

We can all push the wind of of this system through prayer.   Jesus gave us the power to do so; just as He Himself spoke to the wind and the waves and they obeyed.   "Peace... Be Still" .

I plead the Blood of Jesus over all of these weather and quake systems.   They may be a natural occurence but they are 'natural' for any of us.  

My loving prayers are with you 'all'.   We bless the name of Jesus... Amen and Amen.  

Case closed


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2011)

CandiceC said:


> I sent up a prayer!!
> 
> Irene is my middle name.



Irene means "Peace"... 

Therefore this storm must 'yield' to the definition of it's name... Peace... Be Still


----------



## ONAMSHN (Aug 23, 2011)

Amen!!!!!!!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Aug 23, 2011)

Amen ladies. These prayers and thoughts are powerful and inspiring! I know that there is power in the tongue, so I refuse to call this a hurricane. In the name of Jesus it is no longer a hurricane or a tropical storm! I pray for the safety and comfort for those that have already been affected. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xcuzememiss (Aug 23, 2011)

I mean I get really excited knowing that, we can prayer to our father and he listens. Just knowing that we have authority over things through Christ is motivating and just awesome! Sorry I just had to put that out there. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Aug 24, 2011)

^^^AMEIN!!!

The storm is now a Cat3, but God is always in control. My prayers are with the people along the Eastern coastline, for those who aren't prepared and those who don't have the means to be prepared, that God will make a way for them and that His mighty Hand will protect them. For those who have to leave jobs they can't afford to leave. For the elderly and the sick. The people of NC specifically are in my prayers today.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 24, 2011)

In agreement with all the prayers. I live on the NC eastern coastline. Praying the storm shifts out into the ocean. Sometimes I get nervous but I have to remember to trust the Lord.


----------



## LadyAmani (Aug 24, 2011)

I just prayed for the storm to die down and shift into the ocean also. Keep it in prayer ladies.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, please do.  We won't get a direct hit over Nassau (prayerfully), but the Southern Bahamas is really getting it right now, and its coming straight up the chain.  Please continue to Pray for us!


----------



## Ci1988 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for making this thread I just made one without even realizing someone already had. Iam to enduring this crazy weather we will get through this storm ladies God is by our sides. you all are in my prayers.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope that you feared well, I was just told that power has been restored to my area (I live in the East the San Souci area) ...Thank God no lost of life, as you know by know the family islands were hit the worst my prayers are with them, despite it all we have so much to be grateful for...



awhyley said:


> Yes, please do. We won't get a direct hit over Nassau (prayerfully), but the Southern Bahamas is really getting it right now, and its coming straight up the chain. Please continue to Pray for us!


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 26, 2011)

Dear Father God, in the name of Jesus.....I don't really feel comfortable asking you to take the hurricane away but I will ask that your will be done and for your protection over us. You had a plan from the very beginning even upon this day and the days to come. I ask Father that those who refuse to evacuate, I pray that they will change their minds and get to safety as soon as possible and I also pray for their protection. I pray that your name be glorified and lifted up and your name will be praised. If there is one that doesn't know you as Lord and Savior, I pray for their salvation that they will come to a saving knowledge of Christ before it's too late, especially since the next moment, day, and hour is not promised to us. I pray that your will be done and that we will listen to you as you lead and guide us through this storm and in all areas of our life. Please touch the hand and the hearts of those that are fearful during this time and remind them that they need not need to be afraid, because you say that you will never leave us nor forsake us. Thank you father in advance for bringing us through the Hurricane and for disasters to come; our protector and our shield and our redeemer and Lord. In the name of Jesus, by the power of the Holy Spirit. Amen


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 26, 2011)

The prayers of the righteous avail much. The storm has weakened some.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 26, 2011)

The storm shall not prevail against the Church of God...and those whom we love and those whom we know not and those we know distantly; for all among us here on this forum as well as their loved ones.  

In the Mighty Name of Jesus... the wind and the waves of 'Irene' must move back, away from the prayers which are far more powerful, pushing this storm back into the ocean away from life and homes, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Father, we thank you and give you praise for your loving grace and mercies upon us.   Thank you for pushing this storm back into the ocean with no harm done to anyone.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Praise God forever and ever... Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> The storm shall not prevail against the Church of God...and those whom we love and those whom we know not and those we know distantly; for all among us here on this forum as well as their loved ones.
> 
> In the Mighty Name of Jesus... the wind and the waves of 'Irene' must move back, away from the prayers which are far more powerful, pushing this storm back into the ocean away from life and homes, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sis...cause the winds mph are going down and this thing has to cease its functions.


----------



## paradise1975 (Aug 27, 2011)

Praying with you ladies. I'm in NC too but GOD is bigger and greater than any 'storm'.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis...cause the winds mph are going down and this thing has to cease its functions.



Praise God forever and ever and ever.  We thank you Father for all of your lovingkindness towards us, we thank you for your patience, we thank you for being who you are in Heaven above, so forgiving of us, never holding back your love.  

We love you and adore you with all of our hearts and souls, in you we have full life in your control.  We have peace, we have joy, we have faith, faith beyond reason, faith beyond failure, faith beyond this world will ever know.

You've never failed to calm the storms in our individual lives, how much more the storms upon the seas, the ocean, the rivers, the streams and the brooks, the tides along the shores. 

Father your love alone, is the ultimate power against this storm and any that may follow.   To you, it's only weather, as a matter of fact, you pull it back and put it in check, 'Touch not my beloved children', for they are mine.   

The storm bows ... it obeys.  

In Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen...


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 27, 2011)

Praying for protection and that the damage is minimal. Also, I've heard that premmies weren't able to evacuate and a boy died because a big tree crashed in his house. Praying for the children.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 27, 2011)

We are on the back end of the storm here in NC. Power is back on. Lots of trees and power lines down. Praying for those in the path of the storm. Irene is not playing. Do not go out unless it is necessary. Be safe.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2011)

Prayer from Pastor Francis Frangipane's Website

[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma,Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hurricane Irene - A Call to Urgent Prayer
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](_En Español_) [/FONT]
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Please join with us in faith as we unite in prayer for those along the East Coast of the USA.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Father,  we acknowledge You as Lord over the United States. You reign above all  gods. All power belongs to You. We thank You for Your protection and  that, in spite of forecasts that have predicted many devastating storms,  there has not been a single hurricane hit the USA in several years. [/FONT]__[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Today  we bring the East Coast of America to You. Lord, we are not just asking  for this hurricane to veer out to sea, but that the people on the East  Coast turn to You during this time. We are asking that the kingdom of  God would advance into the consciousness of backsliddened Christians,  atheists and sinners. Lord let this be an evangelistic hurricane. Let it  stimulate Wall Street to cry to You. Father, we ask for this storm to  be instrumental in igniting a prayer movement on the East Coast. 
[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Finally  Lord, we humble ourselves and ask that You please forgive our many  sins, our disobedience, rebellion, greed, unbelief and lusts. Lord, help  us to be a nation that truly can say, "In God we trust." 
[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We ask this in Jesus' Name, Amen.[/FONT]_ 


[/FONT]


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Prayer from Pastor Francis Frangipane's Website
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma,Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hurricane Irene - A Call to Urgent Prayer
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](_En Español_) [/FONT]
> ...



   and   

What a prayer of love...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 28, 2011)

chinadoll said:


> Praying for protection and that the damage is minimal. Also, I've heard that premmies weren't able to evacuate and a boy died because a big tree crashed in his house. Praying for the children.



Thank you chinadoll.    Praying for the children....


----------

